# Důležití pozvaní jsou mimo



## zalacain56

Potřeboval bych pomoc s překladem ty věty. Věta je
 "Důležiti pozváni jsou mimo, hlavně hudebnici!"
Kontext: Někdo dostal pozvání na party a ptá se jak musí se oblekát a dostane jako odpověd „Nebude to formální udalost, takže oblek ne. Důležiti pozváni jsou mimo, hlavně hudebnici!“
Znamená to, že v party budou hudebnici, a že už se nenosí důležité pozvání? Já tomu  rozumím takhle ale nejsem si jistý.
Děkuji


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Hola Zalacain, *"Důležiti pozváni jsou mimo, hlavně hudebnici!"* en ese contexto significa que la fiesta va a ser bastante informal, que la gente importante - los peces gordos - no están invitados, así que la mayoría de la gente van a ser músicos. Con lo cual no hace falta vestirse de una forma muy elegante o formal.
Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## zalacain56

Gracias ManagaCTAG. Yo lo había interpretado así, pero me despistaba un poco lo de los músicos, porque no me pegaba con el contexto. Ahora me queda claro.
Me ha sido de mucha ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Petra123

Hola chicos:
  En mi opinión hay más posibilidades de cómo interpretar la frase aunque todas  sin cambiar el resultado respecto a la informalidad de la fiesta.
  Es que en checo „být mimo“  puede significar: 
  1.„estar fuera“  - en este caso:  Los invitados importantes están fuera, ante todo los músicos.
  2. coloquial: „ser un bicho raro“ (en inglés: to be a weirdo) – en este caso: Los invitados importantes son bichos raros, ante todo los músicos.
  Yo favorezco la segunda opción (por el signo de exclamación al final de la frase).
  Un saludo.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

La verdad es que podrían ser las dos opciones y creo que sólo la persona que escribió el texto puede decir cual es la correcta. Sin embargo, sigo preferiendo la de "estar fuera", aunque con una pequeña diferencia en la traducción:

_1.„estar fuera“ - en este caso: Los invitados importantes están fuera, *sólo estarán los músicos.*_


----------



## Petra123

Bueno, si se trata de una situación real, otra forma de saber cuál es el significado es yendo a la fiesta (claro que sin vestirse demasiado formal) para ver si los músicos están presentes o no .

No me deja de encantar cuánto trabajo a veces le costaría al traductor una buena traducción .


----------



## zalacain56

Gracias a todos por la ayuda. Fui a la fiesta, y la verdad es que no había ningún músico, aunque supongo que lo escribieron en la invitación de broma. Por cierto, perdón por mis errores en checo.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Aja, entonces tuviste razón tu, Petra 123, con la opción nº1 *.„estar fuera“ - en este caso: Los invitados importantes están fuera, ante todo los músicos*


----------

